# Aggressive sander has great dust collection at a price.



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

So it's more like a variable speed grinder than a sander , if I read your review correctly.
Too much money for my present needs. Thanks for the review : )


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Will those Saburr wheels fit on it? They look like the answer for FAST stock removal.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

No, Doc, they don't fit. The saber wheels is what I use to dish out the seat bottom. I've looked at the accessories and they don't offer anything like a saber wheel. I wish they did!


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

What do the Saburr wheels require, a 5/8-11 like most grinders? I got a M14 to 5/8-11 converter for my RAS in order to use it with stone polishing pads. I imagine that would allow it to work with most accessories that fit grinders, with the caveat that the RAS is a slow speed tool.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

It is a 5/8" hole in the saburr. I ordered a converter from Amazon so I will give it a try.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

A company called DAMO sells it on Amazon or EBay. It adds a little distance (~1") between the sander and pad, so maybe will reduce efficacy of dust collection.

Link
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JVO5FU


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for updating with your results! Nice to hear that grinding at only 4k isn't futile. I might have to get one of those carbide grinding wheels now. How was the dust collection while grinding?

Haha, nevermind…I should read more carefully. Pictures distract me.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'm a fan of the donuts. I should do a review on them.


----------

